

Ask HN: Virtual gifts vs real-world prizes? - mdolon

I am currently working on a project that features a social network in which people can earn points for different actions around the site.  Just like most forums or social networks, rank increases with the total points a user earns.  I've been considering taking this system to the next level in order to give added incentive for participating in the site.  There are a few options but the two that seem to stick out to me are:<p>1. Virtual gifts - User able to 'buy' digital gifts using points earned.<p>2. Real-world prizes - User able to claim real-world prizes using the points they have amassed, which are then shipped to the user.  These prizes would obviously be much harder to obtain than virtual gifts.<p>I have seen many examples of sites using the first model, however the second seems to be a bit harder to find.<p>Has anyone else considered these options for their project before?  Any insight would be useful.
======
kleneway
For #2, you might want to check out Zuckerbucks, which is a virtual currency
for Facebook that paid out real prizes. Careful if you go that route, I know
the guy who built it and it can be difficult to constantly be mailing out
physical items to people.

~~~
mdolon
That has been my main concern so far. It's a great incentive but it seems
somewhat risky as well. Thanks for your input and the link.

